

#1 Spot On HN: Our Traffic Stats - dshipper
http://dshipper.posterous.com/1-on-hn-our-traffic-stats

======
random42
I am a little surprised that #1 spot on HN fetched you 5000 odd page views.
For some reason, I always thought it to be much more.

~~~
olegp
We got 56,000 page views in the week when this happened to Akshell, but that
was largely due to the fact that the story spread to Twitter.

More info for anyone interested here: <http://blog.akshell.com/hn-effect/>

------
dot
Nice work.

Maybe you would get more people to sign up if you told us why you need write
access to our twitter accounts.

~~~
dshipper
Thanks! We're working on doing a demo video, but in the meantime the Twitter
account access is to a. get all of your articles and b. to allow you to
participate in the comment system on the site which is basically a Facebook
comment system for Twitter.

